# Edible aquaria



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

How about this?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hmmmmmm I'd try it with agar agar instead of jello......


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I seen this before, think it is a neat idea for a kids project.


----------

